# Toxemia



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Have any of you had to deal with pregnancy toxemia with your mice? What did you do?

My sister got a mouse from the local farm store on 2/21. She ended up being pregnant (she looks a bit young to me). The past couple days she has looked depressed and hunched over. Well today she aborted her litter. I'm guessing they are a couple days to a week early (not sure). She still isn't looking ok. Anything we can do?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Take her to a vet is the answer. A mouse who aborts and looks ill is`nt well. Chances are the shop your sister bought her from did`nt care about the welfare of the mice they were selling. You can make a difference by seeking help from your vet. She may be a weak mouse genetically, or she may need Baytril or an injection to boost her up. Make sure she gets plenty to eat, drink and rest. Give her a little piece of wholemeal bread and sprinkle oats into her mix. Look at what you feed and if she just gets a commercial mix, add to this with things like budgie millet, canary/wild bird seed, hemp seed, some sunflower seeds (these are fatty but good for her if she`s down) and as a treat, a little bit of plain digestive/plain tea biscuit. If she won`t eat anything, I fear she`s in a bad way. But do try and see your vet if you can. Hope she`s okay and pulls throug this experience. If she does, you could get her a friend?


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Well as of this morning, she has passed. I'm thinking she was probably genetically weak. She was in with the other female until she killed two babies and that's when she got separated. After that I think she went down hill.

Thanks for the advice. Good to have especially for if this ever happens again.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your little mouse. It may be that she was too young and didn't have enough protein in her diet to cope with a litter of babies.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Such a shame eh? The moral of this story is, always be wary of pet stores. By all means, many are genuinely good to their mice and treat them well, while others don`t give a damn and just keep them in overcrowded tanks and disease can spread easier in these situations. Mice become stressed and some fall pregnant and end up birthing in these tanks while other mice of various ages and genders run around. It`s terrible and not necessary.

I`m sorry you lost your little female. She did`nt deserve to die like that. x


----------

